# Image Editor for Hire, Got Comic?



## flamealphamale (Jul 15, 2008)

I am a mild image editor that is looking for a job (who isn't?). I am pretty experienced, but I can't draw worth a crap (excluding stick people. ). 

I am pretty capable along the lines of cleaning up art work such as removing pencil lines from and inked versions and things like that. In addition, I can add in templates for clean boxes and added flair.

If you are interested in making a deal, contact me via PM. Who knows, if you are nice I may do a few comics for free with some advertising space!

Flamealphamale
SkyFox Digital Services

(Psst! I need a cool logo. Will anyone offer?)


----------

